# Most recent test run



## crimbfighter (Jun 23, 2016)

My diffusers are in, oh, version eight or nine now.. Each one gets better than the last. I took it outside today. I also am in need of new subjects.. The garden has become stagnant with the same insects. Here are today's keepers.

1.




2. Some sort of small bee, only about one quarter inch long.




3. A slightly larger small bee of some kind, maybe twice the size of the one above.




4.




5.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice!  Are you focus-stacking at all?


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 23, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Nice!  Are you focus-stacking at all?


Thanks! All the images are single exposure, and hand held. I doubt I would be able to focus stack these guys since they move so much.


----------



## JustBen (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice ones! What kind of lens and light formers do you use?


----------



## tirediron (Jun 23, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice!  Are you focus-stacking at all?
> ...


Wow!  Well done.


----------



## annamaria (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 23, 2016)

JustBen said:


> Nice ones! What kind of lens and light formers do you use?


Thank you! They are completely custom made. They are still a work in progress but they mount to the speed lights and are concave on the front. I'll post photos of them soon, I just have them apart right now for a modification.

As for the lens, I'm shooting a Nikon 105mm f/2.8 macro.


----------



## crimbfighter (Jun 23, 2016)

annamaria said:


> Nice shots!


Thanks!


----------



## JustBen (Jun 23, 2016)

crimbfighter said:


> JustBen said:
> 
> 
> > Nice ones! What kind of lens and light formers do you use?
> ...



Thanks, looking forward to see them!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2016)

Sweet


----------



## Emanuel M (Jul 4, 2016)

Love 4 and 5 

Cheers


----------

